# Coding echo 2d complete w/cf doppler



## mcollins007 (Jan 17, 2012)

COULD SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME CODE THE FOLLOWING:

THE DOCTOR READS THESE AT THE HOSPITAL 
ECHO 2D COMPLETE W/CF DOPPLER 
DUP VEIN UNI RT
DUP VEIN BIL
DUP LOW EXT ART BIL

THANKS


----------



## crhunt78 (Jan 17, 2012)

I just started coding Cardiology myself, but for the Echo 2D Complete w/CF and Doppler, I use 99306 with a 26 Mod. for the reading.


----------



## mcollins007 (Jan 17, 2012)

Great thanks. Now I need to figure out:

DUP VEIN UNI RT
DUP VEIN BIL
DUP LOW EXT ART BIL


----------



## asteele813 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dup vein uni rt- 93971 rt
dup vein bil- 93970
dup low ext art bil -93925

with the -26 mod


----------



## mcollins007 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------

